# Got a look at the SuperSix today...



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

It's a much better bike in person than in photos, but nothing flashy - it's all about function.

A few interesting observations: The head tube tapers from top to bottom like a Look 595, so overall it's not as large as the SystemSix. There's a "reducer" of sorts above the headset so you don't have to go with the monster SystemSix stem, which I actually liked, but left little variation for the rider who desired a less aggressive position up front.

The bottom bracket is actually larger than the SystemSix, but the top tube is smaller. This surprised me a bit, as the top tube/head tube junction was, I think, a strong point of the SystemSix as there was less deflection in this area than any bike I'd ridden. I'm sure it's still nice and stiff in this area, but I didn't have a chance to ride it.

The seat stays are as thin as they look in photos, and have the traditional CDale hourglass shape. Seems like this will be the biggest difference between the Super and the System, likely a more comfortable ride. The chainstays are huge providing what I'm sure is ample lateral stiffness, not that the System lacked in the stiffness area.

Ho-hum on the graphics but, again, this bike is not about flash, it's about performance. Still, there's a black/silver edition which has not been photo'd that I think will look better than the black with white/red trim decals (though that looks better in person, too). 

Available now, and reasonably priced considering it's made in the USA. Impressive, actually. We should see our first ones next week.


----------



## saturncyclist (Aug 8, 2006)

Sounds great and looks great too, but I can't will myself to pay $1000 more for 100 grams. Besides, the Systemsix is cheaper.

on a side note, the bottom bracket has to be bigger, it's carbon. No point in building up a bottom bracket made out of aluminium (systemsix)


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

That is similar to the Cervelo design the BB carbon is huge i guess it's the only way to produce it without adding weught.


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

I would think they left the geometry unchanged relative to their other race models, but can anyone confirm that? I didn't see anything on cannondale's website.​


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Same geometry as the System Six... And yes, the black/silver is pretty nice looking! I don't like Dura Ace though, I'd take the Team Edition specs with the black/silver frame...


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

jm3 said:


> this bike is not about flash, it's about performance


That's what I love about C-dale....full on hard rock. None of that gimmicky stuff...Meat n taters kinda bikes....well at least they try =)

I've been trying out the Sys6 Liquigas Team issue...it's full on heavy metal. It reminds me of those German Fighter plans from WWII ....Brutal looking killing machines....(Focke Wulf 190's, Me 109's etc)

Not the best association to make =) .....But I am glad you pointed out the taper issue with the head tube. along with the top tube size. 

Can't wait till more feedback comes in. =) Especially on the Black and Silver one...

I'm not into the skimpy stays....reminds me of Cervelo.....bleh...=(

Maybe I'll get used to it =)


----------



## edlouie (Feb 22, 2005)

jm3 said:


> Ho-hum on the graphics but, again, this bike is not about flash, it's about performance. Still, there's a black/silver edition which has not been photo'd that I think will look better than the black with white/red trim decals (though that looks better in person, too).


I saw the black/silver edition last week on the AIDS ride, the factory Cannondale rep was riding it. It looks much better than the white/red decaled bike by a long shot. The logos are not nearly as obnoxious. 

It is an awesome looking bike in person, like someone else said there's a lot going on everywhere with the frame. Schweeeet....


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Anyone know what is MSRP on the SuperSix team edition (with Record groupset)?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Fornaca68,

The team bike with SRM is around $8K my guess is $6K.


----------



## kazeebo (Jun 2, 2007)

Cyclingnews.com featured the press event Cannondale hosted for the bike. The US version of the team edition is listed at $6499. We lose out on the sweet carbon clincher Fulcrums the Euros get at 9999 Euros - which is no where near cheap or reasonable.

Still a sweet looking rig and very tempting.


----------



## TAbiker (Oct 2, 2006)

will any of the super six models come with either SRAM force or rival?


----------



## bjkfly (Apr 11, 2007)

I sure hope so!


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Check this out:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0TUvoiukkpk


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Cool video thanks for sharing.


----------

